# Spy photos of new Audi S3



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

click here

Hmmm.. :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I think it will look very nice if they take the Black tape off.
Also like the new lower frontbumper design.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great choice of colour


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Agreed. 

Hard to tell exaclty what it'll look like at the moment, but looks promising. Although arches don't look as flaired as the outgoing model.

Interior looks a bit better than standard, but no recaros :?

Engine is still questionable in my opinion. R32 with V6 more enticing, but S3 better weight and slightly more power should improve performance.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Not sure about the internal door mirror tho'


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

bilen said:


> Hard to tell exactly what it'll look like at the moment


Hard to tell....?










Looks pretty showroom ready to me, they'll probably put some model specific wheels on but not much more.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Well easy in its generic form, but front lip spoiler is covered and the wheels are winter tyres, so not exaclty how it's gonna look :wink:

But I like what I can see!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

How much do you think it will be?


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

It doesn't look much different from the standard A3 to me :?


----------



## sam8 (Apr 5, 2006)

i spoke to my local audi dealer about this just a few weeks ago. he says to expect slightly flared`arches, chrome/silver mirrors (aka rs4) model specific alloys and all the usual toys.

as for price, its got to be more than any of the current line up surely.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

i'm getting rather aroused at this news!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

An S3 with more power than the TT?

I guess if a STT comes out it will have over 272bhp. Who knows how much more it will be compared to the V6? Over 40k with options.


----------

